

Bitbucket is down - vbv
http://status.bitbucket.org/incidents/9bjzwrdn3c7j

======
troymcginnis
Guh. They've been down for nearly an hour :|

~~~
sp332
Did you get a notification of the 2-hour scheduled maintenance window?

~~~
troymcginnis
I did not...

